# 2013 Cruze - Service Stabilitrak, Service Traction Control, Tach pegged at 0



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes this seems to be a known issue, probably the negative battery cable which has some extended coverage in addition to the 5 yr/100K powertrain coverage you still might have. Bring it in soon!


----------



## dorn (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks, I'll get an appointment made.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

did the negative battery cable fix the issue?


----------

